# 11 year old daughter in the emergency room



## prorover (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got back from working in the farm country tonight. There was an ambulance, fire truck, and police across the street. They were taking his 11 year old daughter to the hospital. I live in a poor uneducated neighborhood I might mind u all. My neighbor (without consulting me) was pulling down a perfectly good green ash tree. A strap broke and the metal ratchet hit his daughter in the head. His daughter is in the emergency room. He's still trying to pull down the tree.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a lot you can say...
Unfortunately people will continue to try and do things themselves, nothing wrong with that until the job is too big for homeowner safety. So terrible that people then get hurt or killed. I don't know what the answer is. Prayers go out for the little girl.


----------



## prorover (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the reply. But I"m being bashed for not being more helpful. I wasn't asked for any help. They're all "know it alls" Here is pic after the accident. A man standing below a tree. The improper face cut, and also the back cut.


----------



## slinger (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't see pic...


How's the child??


----------



## prorover (Feb 24, 2009)

i don't know how to upload this pic. i'll try to get some help from the computer wiz that lurks in my basement. As far as the young girl goes. I saw her being loaded into the ambulance. She was shaking and was white as snow. This is also a place that people don't like me sticking my nose into their business. I will try to find out how she is through the grapevine...


----------



## slinger (Feb 24, 2009)

A classmate of mine backed over his own 2 year old son and killed him 15 or so years ago. He's still not the same.

I cannot imagine risking one of my kids life knowingly. Every time I get on a tractor/truck I check for my girls. When I go after wood I know where they are and keep 'em away if I'm cuttin/fallin.

Hope she's OK


----------



## secureland (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for the little girl. 
Be careful with others and yourself.


----------



## Brush Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

My prayers go out to the family and girl. I could not imagine that happening to one of mine. 

Slinger, that is my worst nightmare. I don't think I would survive something like that.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope the little girl is good and will recover. The father should be charged and if he isn't I feel that something like this could happen again. Keep an eye out for that little girl. If you have any concerns phone the authorities.


----------



## slinger (Feb 26, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> My prayers go out to the family and girl. I could not imagine that happening to one of mine.
> 
> Slinger, that is my worst nightmare. I don't think I would survive something like that.



Yeah me too. Words can't express the sadness...

I caught myself almost taking off in the car with my youngest half in the car. I could have swore I thought she was already seated... Really affected me.

Sorry for the hi-jack


----------



## KMB (Feb 27, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> My prayers go out to the family and girl. I could not imagine that happening to one of mine.
> 
> Slinger, that is my worst nightmare. I don't think I would survive something like that.





slinger said:


> Yeah me too. Words can't express the sadness...
> 
> I caught myself almost taking off in the car with my youngest half in the car. I could have swore I thought she was already seated... Really affected me.
> 
> Sorry for the hi-jack



Sorry to hear about the little girl...my prayers are with her.

To add to the thread hijack...every time I hear/read about a little one getting injured or killed, my heart hurts...especially since I have a 18 month old girl that I love dearly. I want to go and give her a big hug and a kiss right now after reading this thread...but she's at nanna's (grandma's) at the moment.

Kevin


----------

